# New "Drooling" smilie.



## Timothy (Nov 1, 2011)

I though perhaps you could add this one to your collection:


----------



## Caslon (Nov 2, 2011)

At the end, change that smile to a frown and it reminds me of eating and drinking too much.  It sure was good going down (smiley face), then it came back up again.

I'm just terrible.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Tim


----------

